# Siplast vs. Johns Manville vs. Garland systems



## undeveloped

I'm an owner working on a small redevelopment project. Need to choose a new roofing system, but I'm getting conflicting advice from everyone I talk to. Came here to just to seek some advice.

I've got bids in for the siplast and Manville systems which are fairly close in price. I've got a bid in on the Garland system which is about 25% more. The GC is recommending the Garland system and it's 30 year warranty. I'm not really impressed with the 30 year warranty, because some of these warranties require an expensive maintenance agreement. (I'll also be six feet under way before the warranty expires.) 

We'll be adding a rooftop trex deck over the roofing system. Wondering out of the three systems, which I should go with?

The Garland roof will totally blow through my contingency, and if it's truly worth it, I can value engineer the job to get those dollars from somewhere. If the difference is negligible, I rather save the dollars and screw the value engineering exercise. 

Appreciate your advice and input!


----------



## 1985gt

I would be looking more how the roof is being speced to who makes the materials. We install both garland and JM, both are good roof systems. Garland is a lot more expensive and offers a long warranty. I dont know anything about siplast so no comment there. I would compare insulation, how many plys, and who the contractor is before what band it is. More so if installing a deck over it, workmanship plays a huge roll


----------



## ToolTimeTim

Garland and tremco both have maintenance agreements that they put the word warranty on. Are they good systems, yes. Are they 20-40% better that Firestone or JM no not at all. I would say the JM is tour best bet.


----------



## Grumpy

I am not familiar with Garland or Siplast, as to say I have never priced or installed those two. But JM is a great roofing company owned by Warren Buffet. We install some JM and I like it alot. There is absolutely nothing wrong with e JM roof. 

But that's to say let's compare apples to apples. Again I am not familiar with Siplast or Garland, but if you are comparing a TPO to a PVC, that is like comparing an apple to an orange. What about insulation, and accessories? What about the membrane thickness and method of attachment? FWIW JM will warrant a roof for 20 years or more. I know Carlisle will warrant up to 40 years. 

Usually a roof warranty exceeding 20 years in duration will require enhanced details and thicker membranes.


----------



## 1985gt

Grumpy said:


> I am not familiar with Garland or Siplast, as to say I have never priced or installed those two. But JM is a great roofing company owned by Warren Buffet. We install some JM and I like it alot. There is absolutely nothing wrong with e JM roof.
> 
> But that's to say let's compare apples to apples. Again I am not familiar with Siplast or Garland, but if you are comparing a TPO to a PVC, that is like comparing an apple to an orange. What about insulation, and accessories? What about the membrane thickness and method of attachment? FWIW JM will warrant a roof for 20 years or more. I know Carlisle will warrant up to 40 years.
> 
> Usually a roof warranty exceeding 20 years in duration will require enhanced details and thicker membranes.


Garland is strictly asphalt. But yes we are unsure what was being with JM could be asphalt or single ply.

I love the new 40 year warranty :no: Membrane only...


----------



## Grumpy

A 30 year warranty is a hard sell, but sometimes we see them specified. More commonly will be 90 mil with a 20 year NDL. I can't see anyone buying a 40 year membrane warranty.


----------



## 1985gt

Yep, all of them we have done were spec'd jobs. 30 year is a pretty expensive roof to try and sell.


----------

